# Generator natural gas hose



## T V (11 mo ago)

Is CSST a good hose to use for a 60’ run from gas meter to portable 8000 w generator used during power outages only?


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

If you can bury a pipe, then a PE kit like this may be a better solution...








HOME-FLEX Underground 1in IPS New Install Kit (1)1in x 100 ft. Pipe (2)1in Couplers (2)1in Meter Risers, Gas Line Detection 18-429440-010 - The Home Depot


The HOME-FLEX underground 1 in. new install kit is perfect for running a new underground gas line. Connect straight from your meter to the appliance using the meter risers. Easy no-hassle install with



www.homedepot.com


----------



## T V (11 mo ago)

GenKnot said:


> If you can bury a pipe, then a PE kit like this may be a better solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your suggestion. I want to keep the hose above ground for alternative placement of the generator. Do you have an opinion on above ground hose options.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what inside diameter size and length are you running?
or better yet what gen set are you running?


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

iowagold said:


> what inside diameter size and length are you running?
> or better yet what gen set are you running?


From this thread, he is running a Champion tri fuel 8000/10000W








Natural Gas hose connections to portable generator


I have a Champion tri fuel 8000/10000 w generator. I would like to run a 1" 50 ft house from the meter and connect that to the 25' 1/2"hose that came with the generator. The max flow rate is 135,000 btu's. Is this an appropriate solution for a 75' long run, temporary (emergency only) hook-up?




www.powerequipmentforum.com





A 1" X 60 ft. rubber hose with quick connect fittings would likely have to be custom made and cost almost as much as the generator.


----------



## T V (11 mo ago)

Thanks, and yes they are very expensive. CSST is a fraction of the cost. I’m running a Champion 100461 tri fuel 8,000/10,000 watts.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

or just bury the new plastic stuff and do riser at the inlet and point of use.


----------



## T V (11 mo ago)

That you for your suggestion.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

that stuff can be done on the cheap...
just protect the risers if in an open yard.
and good locking valve a the house and the remote riser.
pm if you need a parts list.


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

T V said:


> Is CSST a good hose to use for a 60’ run from gas meter to portable 8000 w generator used during power outages only?


I think the answer is "no". Here's what I found at another forum, https://forum.nachi.org/. (The bold italics is from me).

Customer owned piping shall be designed and installed in
accordance with the NFGC.
**Corrugated Stainless Steel Tubing
**
Corrugated Stainless Steel Tubing (CSST) is allowed for new
construction, remodeling, and retrofitting applications in residential
and light commercial structures. CSST shall meet the design and
installation requirements set forth in ANSI/AGA LC 1-1993.
_*CSST is not designed to be used as a flexible gas appliance
connector and shall not be used as a substitute. *_The use of CSST
as a final connection for permanently installed appliances, such
as water heaters, furnaces, and boilers is allowed. CSST shall
terminate outside of the appliance jacket where the excessive
heat may ignite or damage the protective coating. *The use of
CSST as a final connection of movable gas appliances, such as
ranges and clothes dryers, is not allowed.
CSST shall not be installed outdoors and shall not be run
underground unless installed in a sleeve or conduit.*
A Corrugated Stainless Steel Tubing system utilizing a 2-psig or
*This is off the Peoples Gas Energy Guide. Chicago’s Gas Company"*


----------



## T V (11 mo ago)

somedumbguy said:


> I think the answer is "no". Here's what I found at another forum, https://forum.nachi.org/. (The bold italics is from me).
> 
> Customer owned piping shall be designed and installed in
> accordance with the NFGC.
> ...


Thank you for your input!


----------

